# cp rail gp40 #4608



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

despite my rant about the hot glue (over at the aristo forum) i really like this model. that's why i decided that the original aristo cp rail gp40 (with the golden rodent) should have a dual-flag buddy. here are some pics. custom painting, weathering and some of the decal printing done by me. couplers are missing. also please apologize for putting it on my n-scale layout for taking pictures. i no longer have a garden layout.


anyone notice what is special about this unit ?



























































damned, i just realized there should be more red on the lefthand sill....


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice job looking good. I see what is special it has no dynamic brake fan. Looking at CP pics the dynamic brake grills should also be plated over not nit picking it still looks good. 
Jason


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sschaer on 05/13/2009 11:32 AM


despite my rant about the hot glue (over at the aristo forum) i really like this model. that's why i decided that the original aristo cp rail gp40 (with the golden rodent) should have a dual-flag buddy. 












Golden rodent ?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job. Need to put the battery plugs through the holes provided for it. Another factory screw up. Later RJD


----------

